

Computer Voodoo to discipline kids - d33pika
http://superuser.com/questions/545329/blank-screen-if-kids-yell-too-much

======
gus_massa
Previous submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5155539> (220
points, 2 days ago, 183 comments)

